# Arx Fatalis in der Krypta



## Orkschamane (23. August 2004)

ich muss das Rätsel eines Geistes Lösen. Ich soll den lauf der Sonne nachstellen, verstehe die dargestellten Symbole aber nicht. Im Untersten Stockwerk der Krypta ist ein Raum mit vielen Hebeln. Mit welcher Konstelation öffne ich die beiden verschlossenen Türen dort?


----------



## KONNAITN (23. August 2004)

Orkschamane am 23.08.2004 16:46 schrieb:
			
		

> ich muss das Rätsel eines Geistes Lösen. Ich soll den lauf der Sonne nachstellen, verstehe die dargestellten Symbole aber nicht.


Du kannst entweder ein wenig zurück laufen und dir in den 6 Nebenräumen ansehen wo welches Symbol abgebildet ist und es dann bei dieser Apperatur nachstellen oder du setzt die Symbole gleich so ein: 

Im Uhrzeigersinn: 
In die Nordwestecke das U, Norden: Sonne, Nordosten: Kreis, Südosten: C ohne Punkt, Süden: C mit Punkt, Südwesten die X-Scherbe. 
Die Scherben einfach auf die kleine Pfähle stecken. (ausschlaggebend ist übrigens der äußere Kreis.)


----------



## Orkschamane (23. August 2004)

Mitlerweile habe ich dieses Rätsel dank der Hilde lösen können, aber das Hebelrätsel noch nicht, welche Hebel muss ich drücken.


----------



## KONNAITN (23. August 2004)

Orkschamane am 23.08.2004 18:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Mitlerweile habe ich dieses Rätsel dank der Hilde lösen können, aber das Hebelrätsel noch nicht, welche Hebel muss ich drücken.


Also ich bin mir nicht mehr ganz sicher was da für ein Hebelrätsel war, aber falls das bereits das Labyrinth ist (wenn du gleich mal am Anfang einen roter-Fallenhebel findest, müsste es das sein) dann kann ich dir eigentlich nur zu dieser   Auflösung  raten. 
Ich bin mit dieser Anleitung zwar nicht komplett durchgekommen, aber sie hilft ein wenig und im Grunde kann man es auch durch Ausprobieren schaffen. (auch wenn Labyrinthe echt nerven.  )


----------

